# Is doing PG Diploma/PG certificate worth?



## punit (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello,

I am an Indian seeking higher education in Canada(or Singapore). Initial background BE,Computer Science, Mumbai University(2011).

I am planning to apply for 4-5 universities for masters in Canada but i am no sure i will get in because of my slightly low undergrad%. So i am opting for PG Diploma/PG Certificate 2 year course at Humber College/Centinniel College/Cognestoga College(only found these 3 colleges for post grad programs). I'll be receiving work permit of 1 or 2 years after program.

My doubt is are there any job opportunities for PG Diploma/PG certificate student in IT(FRESHER/6 month exp)? What should be salary range for such qualification? How is job scenario around Toronto?


----------

